# prise casque ipod péttée :(



## ederntal (21 Avril 2004)

La pris casque de mon ipod est out (j'ai acheter mon ipod il y a un an et demi et il a été remplacer par un neuf en SAV en aout dernier... c'est a dire qu'il a moins d'un an!! mais plus sous garantie)

Il n'y a aucun moyen de regler mon problème, appart acheter un nouvel ipod ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





trop degouter, le prochain je prends l'apple care


----------



## r e m y (21 Avril 2004)

Ben à part ouvrir l'ipod et ressouder la prise casque (ou la dessouder pour la remplacer), je ne vois pas...

Pour ouvrir l'ipod, regardes  là

ou  là 
selon le modèle de ton iPod


----------

